# :Monster Garage Factoid:



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

guys get this.. on monster garage today... i saw a monster garage factoid.. that someone took a 1989 nissan sentra.. and made a shark out of it.. so when he steers back and forth.. it would resemble a shark swimming in the ocean...... Cool huh.. Travis


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah...I saw that while I was at work...that the only part I saw though....I stopped helping customers when I heard "Sentra"...LOL


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

yeah.. what was funny was i was in the kitchen makin my pasta and i heard "nissan sentra" and then i ran into the livin room and the guys and i laughed when we saw it.. Travis


----------

